# BsdInstall FreeBSD-9.0-BETA2



## leoandru (Sep 8, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD-9.0-BETA2-amd64 in virtual box. I noticed there was no option to tell the installer not to write a mbr, it when ahead and wrote a standard FreeBSD boot record.
Also tried the old sysinstall by dropping to shell and explicitly invoking it but cant get it to install from the dvd media, got an error trying to mount the the cd filesystem. I know this is beta and all but I don't particularly like the fact that I can't choose not to write/touch the boot record. Will bsdinstall be the default? Will sysinstall be the neglected step child that will not longer function correctly?


----------



## paulfrottawa (Sep 10, 2011)

My experience with 9.0beta2 amd64

I installed gnome2 on top of xorg. The system hangs a great deal and then no mouse or key board works except the funtion keys "ctl alt f2"

I add procfs to fstab and gdm & gnome enabled to rc.conf.

plus hald and dbus.

Starting hald manually gives and error that libcam.so4 not found. 
______________________________________
BETA1 work great however
Moving back to 8.2 for now.


----------



## freethread (Sep 10, 2011)

My experience is positive, I tested the BETA1 in VirtualBox (win i386) and on a system (i386). BSDinstall is what a newbie need to setup a system without take care on nothing, experienced users can customize the system running in livecd mode.
The default disk layout create a single UFS partition for entire disk (plus boot and swap). I installed the base + source only, after reboot I recompiled the kernel without debug support, installed the following ports (in this order):

```
ports-mgmt/portmaster
sysutils/tmux
www/node
lang/perl5.14
www/p5-libwww
misc/mc
www/apache22
mail/postfix + mail/dovecot
```
The INDEX-9 in port tree root is not created. To update port tree a modified DutchDaemon portupdater version is used plus the command make fetchindex. The system has NTP service and DNS service (bind) enabled for a net segment with 3 clients plus a simple web service using httpd defaults (10 childs no PHP no DB), postfix and dovecot mail service for local unix accounts (few modifications to defaults) and many scripts (javascript).
It seems to me that console commands (and scripts) run more fast than on a 8.2-RELEASE, journaling seems works as expected, randomly (1 or 2 times per day) I pull out the plug simulating a power fail, never lost data but at startup the message

```
gptboot: invalid backup GPT header
```
appears.
Installed about 1 week ago.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 11, 2011)

paulfrottawa said:
			
		

> My experience with 9.0beta2 amd64
> 
> I installed gnome2 on top of xorg. The system hangs a great deal and then no mouse or key board works except the funtion keys "ctl alt f2"
> 
> ...



Easy to fix.


```
ls /lib
geom	                 libcrypt.so.5	        libncursesw.so.8
libalias.so.7              libcrypto.so.6          libnvpair.so.2
libalias_cuseeme.so libctf.so.2                libpcap.so.8
libalias_dummy.so    libdevstat.so.7        libreadline.so.8
libalias_ftp.so            libdtrace.so.2         libsbuf.so.6
libalias_irc.so            libedit.so.7              libssp.so.0
libalias_nbt.so           libgcc_s.so.1          libthr.so.3
libalias_pptp.so         libgeom.so.5          libufs.so.6
libalias_skinny.so	 libipsec.so.4	        libulog.so.0
libalias_smedia.so	 libipx.so.5               libumem.so.2
libavl.so.2	                 libjail.so.1               libutil.so.9
libbegemot.so.4       libkiconv.so.4          libuutil.so.2
libbsdxml.so.4	         libkvm.so.5             libz.so.6
libc.so.7                    libm.so.5	                libzfs.so.2
libcam.so.6               libmd.so.5              libzpool.so.2
libncurses.so.8
```

In my case it was libcam.so.5 not found. But i find libcam.so.6
I have made link to fix that.

```
cd /lib
ln libcam.so.6 libcam.so.5
```
It work! In your case it will be: 

```
ln libcam.so.6 libcam.so.4
```
I hope it help you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 11, 2011)

That's not a fix, it's a kludge. Should not be made permanent.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

Adding to that, the first thing you do after a major version upgrade (8.x to 9.x) is to rebuild all ports.  Yes, all.  Or delete them all and install packages, if you feel lucky.  See
`% man portmaster | less -p reinstallation`

Then go back and delete any of these manual link-hacks.  I wrote a program to find these a while back: fastfakelib.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 11, 2011)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> That's not a fix, it's a kludge. Should not be made permanent.



Ok your right. But to me that fix temporally my problem.
But now i have a problem to auto mount storage in gnome that probably cause by some /lib file i do not have time to investigate on that:e


----------



## warudemaru (Sep 15, 2011)

freethread said:
			
		

> My experience is positive [...] BSDinstall is what a newbie need to setup a system without take care on nothing,



it's what I began to hate from first touch, much more linuxish, like RH immitation, and I found it unable to set custom newfs arguments so you can't even install the whole system on a small disk. Looks like now it can be done only through sysinstall from liveCD, while I believe FreeBSD can stay with its well known sysinstall and let eg. the PC-BSD come with a setup for newbies.


----------



## freethread (Sep 15, 2011)

PC-BSD works good but it is for desktops, for servers I prefer a pure FreeBSD. Linuxish? I come from another galaxy and still live there, I'm new to unix-like OSs. I'm not able to prepare a disk with a desired partition type and layout and then install FreeBSD on it, when I do it the installer overwrite it with a new one.
For me bsdinstall works, it ask only what is necessary to install a base system, it use SU+J (in beta 9) so I care only it works as expected (in same way as it happens in my home galaxy). All of this refer to a 9.0-BETA1 installation, my previous post was a newbie assertion about a fast small server installation, nothing more.


----------



## Ghwomb (Oct 27, 2011)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> Ok your right. But to me that fix temporally my problem.
> But now i have a problem to auto mount storage in gnome that probably cause by some /lib file i do not have time to investigate on that:e



Thanks a lot for the kludge! It solved my problem with no mouse or keyboard in X. I had a fresh install of FreeBSD 9-RC1 and had only *pkg_add -r xorg*. I'll let the kludge be until the final version is released and see if it will work without the symlink.


----------

